
The Brilliant Uncertainty of the Grateful Dead’s ‘Dark Star’ - mcenedella
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/27/opinion/grateful-dead-dark-star-anniversary.html
======
mcenedella
Further commentary on the song:
[https://amp.reddit.com/r/gratefuldead/comments/7mrwdb/what_i...](https://amp.reddit.com/r/gratefuldead/comments/7mrwdb/what_is_a_third_stage_dark_star_europe_72/)

And the lengthy Dark Star document :
[http://www.deadlists.com/dlsite/dark_star.txt](http://www.deadlists.com/dlsite/dark_star.txt)

